# اعطال جهاز التكيف طراز شباك واسبابها المحتملة وحلها



## مصطفي هاشم الشيخ (18 مارس 2006)

:19: العارض الاسباب المحتملة العلاج 
 1 الجهاز لا يدور 1 فيشة التوصيل مفصولة 1 يتم توصيلها
 2 انصهار مصهر الحماية 2 يغير بأخر جديد 
 3 تلف مفتاح التشغيل 3 يغير بأخر جديد 
 4 وجود قطع في السلك 4 يغير بأخر جديد 
 5 اسلاك مفتاح التشغيل محلولة 5 يتم توصيلها جيدا
2 ضاغط الجهاز لايدور 1 وجود خطأ في توصيل الدائرة الكهربائية 1 يتم توصيلها جيدا
 والمروحة تدور 2 قاطع توصيل الثرموستات لاتقفل 2 تفحص قاطع 
 التوصيل ويغيرلولزم الامر
 3 وجود فتح في ملفات الضاغط 3 يتم فحص الملفات جيدا
 4 وجود فتح في كباستور الدوران 4 يستبدل بأخر جديد 
 5 وجود فتح في قاطع الوقاية 5 يستبدل بأخر جديد 
3 الضاغط يدور فترات 1 ضغط التغزية منخفض 1 يتم توفير ضغط مناسب 
 قصيرة جداثم يتوقف 2 تلف قاطع الوقاية 2 يغير بأخر جديد 
 بتأثيرقاطع الوقاية 3 وجود قصر بكباستور الدوران 3 يغير بأخر جديد 
 4 وجود عائق يمنع حركة الهواء في 4 ينظف جيدا ويختبر 
 زعانف المكثف سرعة دوران المروحة 
4 الجهاز لايعطي التبريد 1 وجود حمل حراري كبير داخل المكان 1 يتم تخفيف لدرجة 
 الكافي والضاغط و قدرة الجهاز 
المروحة تعملان 2 وجود اوساخ بمرشحات الهواء 2 ينظف جيدا او يغير 
 3 عدم وجود تهوية حول المكثف 3 لابد من تواجد تهوية 
 جيدة 
 4 عدم غلق النوافز والابواب 4 يتم التاكد وغلق جميع النوافز
 :19: اعطال عاكس الدورة 
:11: الجهاز لايعمل علي 1 وجود تلف بمفتاح التشغيل 1 يفحص الامبير 
عاكس الدورة من تدفة خاص بالمفاتح 
الي تبريد والعكس ويغير اذا لزم الامر 
 2 تلف ببلف المرشح للبلف العكسي 2 يفحص ويغير 
 ويوجد بقية ان شاء الله


----------



## مصطفي هاشم الشيخ (18 مارس 2006)

يارب تعجبكم واي استفسارات انا تحت امركم


----------



## air_con (18 مارس 2006)

_[blink] السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على مجهود وبارك الله فيك شكـــــــــــرا مرة اخرى
[/blink] _


----------



## reda_hala (18 مارس 2006)

شكرا ليك يااخى على هذا الموضوع
ولكنى اريد ان اسالك سوال وارجو منك الرد عليه ...........
كيف يمكننا حساب الاحمال الحراريه وكيفيه اختيار قدرة الجهاز ؟
ولك جزيل الشكر........


----------



## مصطفي هاشم الشيخ (19 مارس 2006)

أحمال الحرارية حسب المكان والاشخاص والالات والمكان


----------



## السيد صابر (19 مارس 2006)

*استفسار بسيط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
غالبا يتم تركييب تكييف الشباك بدون اي حسابات لماذا؟؟
وما هو اقصي بعد للمساحه التي يمكن تركيب تكييف الشباك فيها؟؟


----------



## مصطفي هاشم الشيخ (20 مارس 2006)

*مشكور اخي علي المشاركة اولا السؤال الاول 

هوا ان الجهاز الشباك معروف مسحتة كويس وغير كدة مبتفرقش علاشان البربيز الخشب 

السؤال الثاني انا مش فاهمة معلش ​*


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة ، واشكرك الشكر الجزيل لانك افدت بهذه المعلومات ..:14: 
ولكن قرأت الموضوع كذا مرة ،:19: فوجدت عدم الترابط بين الجمل ..:10: 

عموما .. ولاتمام الفائدة يشأن حساب الاحمال الحرارية ، يلزم معرفة :

الخريطه السيكرومتريه (psychrometrics)​إنّ الجوَّ عباره عن خليط من خَلِيْط الهواءِ (أوكسجين ونتروجين) وبخار ماءِ. Psychrometry دراسةُ الهواءِ الرطبِ والتغييراتِ في شروطِه. يُمثّلُ مخططُ psychrometric العلاقة المتبادلة مِنْ درجةِ حرارة جويةِ بشكل تخطيطي ومحتوى رطوبةِ وa أداة تصميمِ أساسيةِ لبناء المهندسين والمصممين. عِدّة شروط يجب أنْ تُوضّحَ قبل المخطّطاتِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُقدّرَ بالكام الرطوبة المُطلقة (آه) محتوى بخارَ الهواءِ، سلّمَ الغراماتِ أَو الكيلوغرامِ مِنْ بخارِ الماءِ لكلّ كيلوغرامِ مِنْ الهواءِ، وبمعنى آخر: . g / كيلوغرام أَو كيلوغرام / كيلوغرام. هو مَعروف كذلك بِمحتوى الرطوبةِ أَو نسبةِ الرطوبةِ. هواء في a درجة حرارة مُعطية يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تَدْعمَ فقط كمية معينة من الرطوبةِ ولا أكثر. هذه مدعوَّة باسم رطوبةِ الإشباعَ.

وللموضوع بقية ..


----------



## مصطفي هاشم الشيخ (23 مارس 2006)

متشكر جدا علي المعلومات الشيقة


----------



## BAMARUM (30 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله عندى سوا ل الشحن عن طريق الراجاع 65 فى التردد ى
كام ضغط الشحن فى الكباس الروترى علمن بان الروترى يشحن من الطرد


----------



## مصطفي هاشم الشيخ (31 مارس 2006)

قصدك اية من السؤال يلريت توضح سؤالك


----------



## مستشار (12 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مشكور اخي علي المشاركة


----------



## السيد صابر (13 أغسطس 2006)

من قال ان الروتري يشحن من الطرد؟؟؟
اخي الكريم يفضل في اي نوع من انواع اجهزة التبريد والتكييف الشحن من خط السحب
وفي المكيفات الشباك التي تعمل بكمبريسور روتري يتم تركيب بلف خدمه في خط السحب لاجراء الشحن منه..... 
وبالنسبه للضغوط فهي ثابته يعني في الترددي السحب 65bsi والطرد 95bsi تكون نفس الضغوط في الروتري طرد وسحب شكرا **في رعايه الله***السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (13 أغسطس 2006)

الاجابه عل نفسي هي 
ال8 متر مربع =1 حصان
وعلي هذا يتم تحديد قدرة الجهاز في السوق
شكرا**السيد صابر


----------



## husseinaldahlage (15 أغسطس 2006)

منووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون جدا


----------



## eng.ayman (25 أغسطس 2006)

اين بقية الموضوع


----------



## mostafa_elgohary (26 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا























شكرا جزيلا


----------



## pilot_789 (27 أغسطس 2006)

*pilot_789*

متشكرين علي المعلومه الحلوه دي

M.w​


----------



## gomangi (16 نوفمبر 2006)

جهاز 3 حصان ما هى مساحة الغرفه التى يوضع فيها؟


----------



## السيد صابر (16 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم من جديد
اولا اريد ان اعتزر غن غيابي وارجو المعزرة
الجابه علي الاخ السائل تاتي كالآتي جهاز 3 حصان تكون مساحه الغرفه التي يركب بها =3x8=24
8متر لكل حصان***شكرا** السيد صابر


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمد لله علي السلامة اخي السيد صابر اتمني تكون بخير وبصحة جيدة
ياريت تطمنا عليك

كلامك صحصح 100% الواحد حصان بيساوي 8 متر مربع
3*8= 24متر مربع

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## hani-j (1 يناير 2007)

مشكور يا اخي والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## omar1 (21 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
غالبا يتم تركييب تكييف الشباك بدون اي حسابات لماذا؟؟
وما هو اقصي بعد للمساحه التي يمكن تركيب تكييف الشباك فيها؟؟
اخوك omar1
الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ابوعماد العمدة (23 أغسطس 2007)

ممتاز اخواني


----------



## المهندس هانى حامد (24 أغسطس 2007)

_اريد من حضراتكم شرحا لطريقة تركيب اجهزة التكييف (window & Split)_


----------



## مهندس/علي (24 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر علي المعلومة بجد لزيزة وسهلة


----------



## تقني1987 (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخوية


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكر لكل من ساهم في هالموضوع ولكن عندي سؤال ارجو الاجابة عليه كيف أعرف قدرة مكيف الهواء من خلال النظر اي كيف أعرف كم طن تبريد قدرة هذا المكيف مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## احمد عامل هزاع (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر بارك الله فيكم


----------



## micheal_jo (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا الموقع ممتاز


----------



## لوفورو (9 يونيو 2009)

9000 btu عاوز اعرف كام من الحصان


----------



## لوفورو (9 يونيو 2009)

*:16:9000 btu عاوز اعرف كام من الحصان*​


----------



## ahmed co (25 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طارق مختار محمد (23 مارس 2010)

نرجو تفصيل اكثر وتوضيح للاعطال مع الرسم


----------



## fuadmidya (9 أغسطس 2010)

مرحبا
كردي:
من هه‌یه‌ سبلێته‌ك كومپرێسه‌رێوێ شولت كت و ته‌مرت و لده‌مێ شولدكت ساركردنا وێ كێمه‌ 
عربي:
عندی سبلیت كومبریسر یشتغل لفترة قصيرة وكذالك لوقت يشتغل دفع الهوا الحارة من الصيف


----------



## مستريورك (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## ركبى (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذة المعلومة ارجو شرح هل المتور الر وترى يشحن من خط الطرد


----------



## ركبى (23 أغسطس 2010)

*المتور الرو ترى*

اخى الكريم ارجو شرح هل المتور الرو ترى يتم الشحن من خط الطرد ام لا وما هى الكمية المطو ب شحنة فى تكيف 2 وربع حصان


----------



## الصقرالجارح (23 أغسطس 2010)

reda_hala قال:


> شكرا ليك يااخى على هذا الموضوع
> ولكنى اريد ان اسالك سوال وارجو منك الرد عليه ...........
> كيف يمكننا حساب الاحمال الحراريه وكيفيه اختيار قدرة الجهاز ؟
> ولك جزيل الشكر........



اخي العزيز رضا هلال سأزودك ببعض المواضيع التي ستفيدك ان شاء الله اليك التالي ارجو ان تتصفحها . 

http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29823
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23720

 الصقرالجارح


----------



## ركبى (28 أغسطس 2010)

ليلام عليكم ورحمت اللة وبر كا تة عندى سوال كام ضغط الشحن فى الروترى وهل يتم الشحن من مسورة الطرد ام السحب ارجو ارد يا اخوان


----------



## captin hema (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع ده وياريت تكمل الاعطال


----------



## مهندس محمود نظير (24 سبتمبر 2010)

للاستفسار عن المساحة اللازمة للتكييف غالبا لايتم حسابات وهذا خطأ لكن عموما
for 12000BTU = 9m sq.
or 1.5 hp = 9 m sq.
تقريبا


----------



## مهندس محمود نظير (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*للاستفسار عن المساحة اللازمة للتكييف غالبا لايتم حسابات وهذا خطأ لكن عموما
for 12000BTU = 9m sq.
or 1.5 hp = 9 m sq.
تقريبا*​


----------



## gabr1900 (23 مايو 2011)

ماعيب مكيف شباك يبرد ثم يعطى حرارة ثم يبرد علما انة تصميمة تبريد فقط


----------



## يوسف1جمال (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة الاسءله والاجابات الشيقه وووووووووووبارك الله فيك


----------



## policeman (3 مارس 2012)

انا اشكرك يا مهندس على هذه المعلومات وفقكم الله على عمل كل ماينع الناس


----------



## يوسف1جمال (3 مارس 2012)

ياريت تكمل اعطال جميع انواع اجهزة التكييف المنفله


----------



## ايفن84 (3 مارس 2012)

شرح جميل شكرا


----------



## anas sleem (3 مارس 2012)

عندي عطل في جهاز شباك الحهاز يعمل علي الدفئة في بداية التشغيل ثم لا يسخن الهواء اطلاقا ارجو الرد


----------



## drmady (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى مصطفى 
الموضوع مهم جدااااااا ، والافضل ان الاعطال تكون فى جدول بيسهل كتير جدا ، وللامام دائما


----------



## COREY (4 مارس 2012)

*شكراً على الموضوع الرائع
*


----------



## محمود السنبسى (7 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتكم
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود السنبسى (7 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
دائما يكون بلف الشحن على خط السحب سواء كان الضاغط كوبلند او روتارى 
وشكرا


----------

